# TS cutting on when i pull back the miter gauge



## stripit (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi. Can anyone tell me why my Ts (delta unisaw) cuts when I pull the sled (incra express) back. This causing a gap in the mite joint at one end. I have checkedd the blade for 90, and the miter for 45 and both are good. What am I missing.

Thank for any heelp Joel


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Any slop in the miter slot? Maybe the rail is moving around in the slot when you pull it backwards?


----------



## eflanders (May 2, 2013)

Sounds to me like an alignment issue. Things to check are: 1). My Inca jig came with plastic washers to maintain a good fit into the miter gauge slot. Is your gauge showing any side to side slop in the miter gauge slot? 2). Have you checked the blade for alignment to the miter gauge slot? A dial caliper is usually used for this but you can get very close with an accurate tape or by simply clamping a board to the miter guage. 3). Is your miter guage square to the table? This is the very first step in setting up your miter gauge. 4). Does your blade have some warp or wobble to it? This is somewhat rare but it does happen. Try another blade and see if it does the same thing. Good luck!


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I would prefer not to pull the wood back past the blade until the saw has stopped. There must be some slop somewhere allowing movement, as suggested above.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Mine did that. Same thing. My miter slots were nice and tight, and my segments I was cutting were fine, but that little bit of cut coming back bothered me.
SOLUTION: Turned out that my blade has just a hair of wobble in the blade. Maybe 2-3 thousandths. Not a completely flat blade. It is an Irwin that came out of the package like that. I plan on changing it soon.


----------



## stripit (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi thanks to all those who took the time to write.

I checked everything, and found that the sled was a little loose in the table slot, and the blade is a littleout ( 
another Irwin). The real problem was that the long frame pieces were wrapped. I joined and planed them, but could not take enough off to get them flat. Guess I'll cut them in half and make a smaller frame.

Thanks again for the advice.

Joel


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Bessey hold downs may come in handy for a sacrificial sled.


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

I've also had the workpiece inadvertently slide out of position against the miter gauge face, especially when the blade begins to lose its sharpness or if the blade is set at an angle. A piece of fine grit sandpaper on the miter gauge face can help prevent that (either adhesive sandpaper or adhered with double face tape). Even with a wobbly blade, it will only cut to it's maximum wobble point. Once it has removed wood, the only way it can remove more wood on the way back past the blade is if the wood moved closer to the blade. Likely the change from pushing the wood to now pulling the wood changed the direction of force against the sides of the miter slot and allowed the wood to move slightly closer to the blade. Or the wood moved out of position on the miter gauge as mentioned.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Best practice is don't pull the wood back through the blade, true for both table and miter saws. (on a miter saw it's the opposite actually, raising the blade through the wood) You should make your cut then pull the piece away from the blade.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a Unisaw/Incra combination and my experience shows problems creep in due to the general over-width of Delta miter slots and the undersized nature of aftermarket miter bars so they fit saws with undersized slots.

This adds up to a sloppy bar/slot fit that even the adjustment washers on my Incra could not remove.
I ended up modifying the miter bar to tighten up the fit.


----------

